
Show HN: Almost Done the Makeover of My Open-Source YouTube Alternative - mayeaux
https://nodetube.live
======
brudgers
a lively recent discussion,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21926666](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21926666)

------
saranglakare
Does it matter that it's powered by Node.js? I mean, tech can change. We need
an alternative to YouTube, and that's more important.

~~~
overcast
I'm trying to understand what an alternative to YouTube is going to provide
the average end user. What company is going to put up the money for something
that will never make a buck, at that scale? A YouTubeToo will inevitably be
the same thing. Just like every new photo sharing site inevitably goes down
the same path, because you can't just make shit free and expect to survive.

~~~
mayeaux
Check out the Readme: [https://github.com/mayeaux/nodetube#reasons-to-use-
nodetube-...](https://github.com/mayeaux/nodetube#reasons-to-use-nodetube-as-
a-free-user)

